# Group 27/29



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Has the great microskiff community let me down??? Say it isn't so


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Not as purdy as the tray you linked:

http://www.iboats.com/29-31-Series-...7935150--session_id.742415695--view_id.168876

I can't shed any light on a group 27 battery compared to the Everstart but I did run a Group 24 EverstartMaxx dual purpose without issue for over a year on the Gheenoe.  It started a 25hp 2strk Merc., and powered the trolling motor just fine for 4 days in the Everglades.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Having the alternator on the motor definately helps, I've never even come close to running down my group 29 battery. However I do like the added protection and since I'm going with a bigger trolling motor and a TnT unit I don't want to go less then the group 27.

The tray you found is all I could find myself for a group 29 battery too. I worry about the strap, not sure what to do. Do I go with the cheaper tray, or buy a new battery?

EDIT: Nevermind, I just read some reviews and many say the plastic buckle snapped and there batteries flopped on there sides. Looks like I'm buying a new group 27.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've used the same trays that gramps has linked for years on many different boats and have never had a problem with them, if i need another one thats the one i'll get


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ultimately found a tray I like at a shop around here. It's not quite as nice as the first one I had, but it does had plastic screw rods and a top cover.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

FC, have you thought of making a custom one out of starboard?

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That was going to be my next step, either using starboard or another large cutting board (worked great for a transom plate last time).

If this tray falls apart I'll probably do just that, hopefully it will work out though.


----------

